# RCI Bonus Weeks



## Maurice (Mar 26, 2013)

We were given two RCI Bonus weeks per year.  We were told we could book these weeks as far as two years in advance based on availability. Ok, what limits availability?  Are there black out times when BWs are not available? Do only certain resorts have availability for BWs?  In other words, what keeps me from booking my BW at a sweet resort during a prime week two years in advance?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2013)

From whom do you get the bonus weeks?


----------



## Maurice (Mar 26, 2013)

From our resort, Coral Resorts in Hilton Head.  We upgraded our membership and this was part of our package.


----------



## Maurice (Mar 26, 2013)

By the way, why am I still listed as a guest and not a member?


----------



## Maurice (Mar 26, 2013)

Is there somewhere I can go on this site or elsewhere to read about RCI Bonus Weeks?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2013)

Maurice said:


> By the way, why am I still listed as a guest and not a member?



When you paid your membership fee, you received an email with a *member's code* which you must add to your user profile.

For all the details, click on *BBS HELP* at the top of the page, and then scroll down to the very last link on the page.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2013)

Maurice said:


> Is there somewhere I can go on this site or elsewhere to read about RCI Bonus Weeks?



You are in the right place, but this is a discussion forum, so hard to say if anyone has the answer to your question.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 26, 2013)

Maurice said:


> We were given two RCI Bonus weeks per year.  We were told we could book these weeks as far as two years in advance based on availability. Ok, what limits availability?  Are there black out times when BWs are not available? Do only certain resorts have availability for BWs?  In other words, what keeps me from booking my BW at a sweet resort during a prime week two years in advance?



Generally bonus weeks don't have a heck of a lot of pull.  Although they aren't assigned tpu's my guess is that they can't pull anything above 10-13.  If your cert is available online for you to search with, you should be able to search with them and judge the restrictions by what you can pull.  I have heard that the ones given to Vacation Village owners (in Florida, Grandview in LV, and Massanutten in VA as well as other places) who bought from developer are blacked out of most places in the summer except places where the summer is considered off season (like the desert).  

If you just bought and the BW is one of the things that convinced you buy and you can still rescind you may want to.  I think that it would be rare to find a place that you can use a bonus week which would still require a $199 (current price) exchange fee that would cost you more than $250-$400 to book through RCI as an Extra Vacation and sometimes when RCI has vacations sales it may cost less to purchase than use a bonus week. So for the most part bonus weeks may save you and average of $100 per week.  

If you were sent a physical bonus week certificate it should have the terms and conditions on the back.  If not you may be able to call RCI and see if they can either send you a copy or at least read you the restrictions and rules of the cert.

Edit:  I just read it was from Coral Resorts (I own there too but not a developer purchase).  You may want to get out of that upgrade too if you can.  There salespeople use a lot of fuzzy math and again the bonus weeks aren't going to be worth more than $50-$200 each.  Try to contract Reba Management and not Coaral sales staff ASAP and get a copy of the terms of conditions of the bonus week.  If you are beyond rescission time you don't have to do it right away but I think you will be disappointed in what you are getting compared to the way they made it sound.

Tracey


----------



## Maurice (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks Tracey.  What do you mean by "not a developer purchase"?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 26, 2013)

I bought on ebay so no bonus weeks or developer weeks for me.  

Did you upgrade from another week at one of the Coral resorts or did you own elsewhere and how long ago did you sign?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 27, 2013)

A   couple years  ago salespeople  freely   passed out BW Certificates.  The ones I  got  said on front $250 booking fee.

On the back in lower left corner listed  when and where could be used.  Basically  low  demand  resorts in off times.  Think Branson, MO and Williamsburg in January and February, ski resort during mud season, Vegas in August, etc.

It appeared about same inventory pool as list call deals. 

Give RCI  a call and ask or try and book something.


----------

